# LK150 Knit Radar



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

I have an opportunity to buy the Knit Radar accessory for my Lk150 and would like to hear from others who have the attachment. I've done a little research on the web, and it has gotten mixed reviews. Many say that they never use it at all. So I decided to ask the most knowledgeable group of knitters that I know what they thought!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I personally think that they are brilliant. Using one of these does away with having to get a swatch to match a printed pattern. You can use any yarn and any stitch pattern and get a perfect fit every time.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Sue's right, I love mine. You don't even need a pattern just use a skematic from a garment you like the design and fit of. BTW, the dry erase markers are perfect for the mylar sheets.


----------



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you both so much! I'm going to buy it!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Great Is it a full size or half size? Make sure the important parts are all included...


----------



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not sure. In fact,I didn't know there was a full size and a half size. I will definitely ask which it is and make sure that all of the parts are included. Thanks again.


----------



## lucyone (Jun 19, 2012)

I am using mine at the moment and find it very helpful. I have a Singer Knittring Machine Memo-Matit 324. I have been looking for patterns to use on the Knit Radar for babies aged 15 months.
Have had to adjust patterns as best I could but not altogether successsful. Does anyone know whereI could find suiitable patterns. Thanking yo9u. NoelineMacarthur, Perth, Western Australia. [email protected]


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I did not know there was a knit radar for an LK-150. :/


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all. Dear Susieknitter....Don't you still need to do a swatch?....to get the correct gaugue (sts and rows per inch/or so) I have never heard of using either a Knit Radar or even a (Brother) Knit Leader without having to do a swatch first and then adjusting the Radar/Leader dials to the appropriate measurements of the stitches/rows. Please explain, I would love to know how it gets by without a swatch? Thanks ;-) Happy Knitting All


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that I haven't worded what I said that well and you have miss understood me. 
If you want to use a printed garment pattern with a different yarn or machine that the pattern was written for, then you struggle to get a swatch that matches. With a charting device you still need to do a swatch but it doesn't matter what yarn or Stitch pattern you use. Once the swatch is measured and the charting device is set up correctly then the garment will be the size that you want.
I hope that you can understand me now and I'm sorry if I confused you before.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Susie. I'm a long time machine knitter - and use the (Brother) Knit Leader FREQUENTLY (more often than not) and couldn't for the life of me figure out how you didnt need to do a swatch! Yes, that's the beauty of the Knit Radar/Leader...draw out pattern, get the gauge, dial it in and away you go!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The Knit Radar is a half scale machine. The Knit Leader is full scale or 3/4. All Studio/Knitmaster/Sliver Reed use the Radar. Toyota used the Knit Contour. Brother/Knit King uses the Knit Leader. LK150 uses the KR10/11 as the Knit Radar. There is a special row counter that should be used with it to move the Radar sheet as you knit. Make sure it comes with the row counter.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

I too have recently bought a KR7 and did some searching, try this link some reasonable advice here.
http://www.clearwaterknits.com/knitcontour/lesson_index.html.

As yet I haven't used it to test it out. I am trying to knit a saddle shoulder cardigan and until I get the sleeve right I can't start another project. I got it because I make silly mistakes, either by misreading the pattern or not using the wool specified in the pattern and it comes out all wrong.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the knit radar for my lk-150 and the knitleader for my brother machines. I love them both. Once you find a few body shapes that you like (and fit well), you can make many, many garments in different yarns. Good luck.


----------



## georga (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Lucy,
I know your post is over 12 months old, but just wanted to know if you worked out any children's patterns.

Kind Regards,
Georga... mad knitter & owner of many knitting machines with radars attached.


----------



## skj (Jun 4, 2011)

does anyone no where i can find details of the lk150 
knit radar ( contor ) the intarsia carridge and any other accessors

im trying to find them and watching ebay but fogot the model numbers


----------



## skj (Jun 4, 2011)

i no this is an old post but need a knit radar for lk150
any information would help its for a birthay present.
thanks



georga said:


> Hi Lucy,
> I know your post is over 12 months old, but just wanted to know if you worked out any children's patterns.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Georga... mad knitter & owner of many knitting machines with radars attached.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I use an electronic KR 10 knit radar and an AG 10 Intarsia carriage with my LK 150 (I believe the KR 11 will work too)
The KR 10 requires the machine have the row counter that it can plug into.


----------



## skj (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks hunny xx 

u just made my day

does the row counter u need to use the radar not use the counter that comes with the lk150? 
bit confused


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

skj said:


> does the row counter u need to use the radar not use the counter that comes with the lk150? bit confused


My LK 150 came with the right row counter on it but the earliest machine didn't. You can get one online for not too much if yours doesn't have it. The only difference is there is a spot on the end where you can plug the little KR cable into the row counter.
Here is a good link - http://www.clearwaterknits.com/knitcontour/connecting.html
The correct row counter for the LK 150 is the RC 15L


----------



## skj (Jun 4, 2011)

thank u hun


----------



## skj (Jun 4, 2011)

btw i figured out why i thought dak workec with dak 8

my confusion started cus it
listec on my computer in dak and dont no why
plus the site mentioned connect to non electroic

when its manual

i then read the silver link info which just a sensor for when the carridge had moved so patter moves 

all this then got confused with the kx395 and lk150

i think the manual km shouldnt be listed


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Some people love the interactive knitting feature and want to know if it is possible to use on the manual machines too.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have some manual and punch card machines and still use DAK with them. Instead of knitleader or contour or radar, most times I use the interactive feature of DAK to knit my garments.

I've used interactive without magnet and still made garment. The reason the manual machines are in DAK is because of the number of needles you are working with. This way DAK can let you know if you have enough needles for your project or not.


----------



## Joy Hearn (Nov 11, 2018)

I WANT to purchase a radar for my LK150 but cannot find one anywhere. Please help. Joy Hearn.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I personally think that they are brilliant. Using one of these does away with having to get a swatch to match a printed pattern. You can use any yarn and any stitch pattern and get a perfect fit every time.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: would not be without mine


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw one on ebay a few days ago, check ebay in your area


----------



## Joy Hearn (Nov 11, 2018)

Where can I buy a KR10 for a LK150 and price please?


----------



## Joy Hearn (Nov 11, 2018)

I have done that and no luck


----------



## Joy Hearn (Nov 11, 2018)

I have been told they don't make them any more so need a good second hand one


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Joy Hearn said:


> I WANT to purchase a radar for my LK150 but cannot find one anywhere. Please help. Joy Hearn.


They pop up on eBay frequently. For the LK150, with a row counter w/ a plug in for a KR, you can use a KR-10, KR-11, or a KR-21. Expect to pay about $150 and up.
All can use either half-scale or quarter-scale patterns and the green checkered Mylars. 
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Joy Hearn (Nov 11, 2018)

I have found one in North Carolina USA and an waiting for it to be shipped over to the UK. Thanks for your help. Joy


----------

